# Detailingworld™ Review- Britemax Vantage Wax



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

So following on from the impressive Britemax Black Max Polishing Glaze review, this time around I will be reviewing the ever popular Vantage Premium Carnauba Wax. I am actually quite excited about this one as Vantage carries quite the reputation for being an exceptional wax to use. I actually considered Vantage as one of my first wax purchases when I first became interested in detailing. I never did get around to purchasing a pot though but now thanks to Matt at britemax-direct, I don't have to as he generously sent me out a full sized pot to test.

Just to remind anyone who missed my last review. Britemax are a big name in the detailing world and famous for producing some fantastic products. Everything is made within the USA even though the company is British owned and they distribute worldwide. For any further information on the products & brand, please visit http://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/ who are the official distributors of Britemax goods in the UK.

*The Product*



This is the only paste wax Britemax produce as far as I am aware and from my understanding is somewhat of a Hybrid wax. Essentially this means it has both natural wax and synthetic man made ingredients, helping to produce a wax that not only looks good, but also offers good durability, the best of both worlds really.

The description from the britemax-direct website no doubt explains the make-up of Vantage better than I ever will:

•	_Easy On / Easy Off Formulation
•	Brazilian #1 Grade Carnauba 
•	Fortified with Polymers
•	Superb Durability
•	Scented with Coconut Oils

"Vantage is a premium carnauba wax suitable for all paint types and colours that require a high gloss finish. It combines a high content of #1 grade Brazilian carnauba wax and polymers, engineered to deliver incredible wetness and depth of shine with superb durability and protection.

Vantage can be used as a final wax or as a topping over any Britemax polymer sealant based product. For best results, apply to clean and polished paint. We strongly recommend the use of Black Max ultra-fine polishing glaze as a paint cleanser prior to application. Re-apply every 3-4 months or as required, using Spray & Shine between applications for that just 'waxed' wet look shine."_

So the product provided here as previously mentioned is the full size pot and what you expect to receive if you purchased Vantage. The wax comes in a sturdy plastic tub, personally I prefer my wax containers to be made of glass but that really is just my own preference and gives off a more premium feel. The Vantage pot is nicely labelled though in the typical dark/light colour contrast, making it stand out well. The wax itself smells of a creamy Coconut and I was able to pick that scent out before reading anything on the pot or online. It's a pretty standard wax scent and is neither the best nor the worst scent. I did note the wax requires to be rubbed a little before using for the first time to remove the dried up top layer/crust. Once this step was complete, I could tell this was a reasonably hard wax but also very oily, as my fingers glided over it.

*The Method*

So the directions provided by Britemax are as follows:

_"Apply a thin and even coat one section at a time to clean and prepared paintwork using a dry soft cloth or foam applicator. Not for use on flat, matte or satin paint finishes. Allow product to cure for 10-15 mins before removing haze with a fresh microfiber cloth. Multiple layers can be applied for improved coverage, durability, gloss and shine. Keep lid on and store in a cool dry place out of direct sunlight."_

Having read the 10-15 mins of curing time required, I decided this wax would be fine to apply to the whole car in one go, before returning to the first panel and buffing in the same order as applied. So starting at the bonnet, a dense foam applicator was quarter turned within the tub to load it. This was enough to do about 1/3 of the SQ5 bonnet so the wax really does spread a very long way. Spreading it is so easy, the applicator glides across the paint and the wax itself leaves a very oily, easy to see layer. This makes it very easy to see exactly where you have waxed so far.



I carried on applying the wax in circular motions with the same ease of use through-out. It was so easy to use, the wax spread for miles and very little was needed per panel. It took me no more than 10 minutes to fully wax this large SUV. On return to the bonnet, I could clearly see the wax had turned slightly less opaque and was cured perfectly, ready to come off. A swipe test revealed just how easy Vantage is to remove as you can see from the clear X mark swiped into the panel from a single pass.



Removal was just as easy as applying the wax and even any areas where I slightly over-applied it, still it was effortless to buff away.



Buffing of the car was every bit as quick and easy, using 1 cloth to remove the wax residue and another for the final buff. The full car was finished within 10 minutes.



The finish was tremendous really. The car already looked unbelievable with just the Black Max used beforehand but Vantage definitely added something. A bit more gloss, a wetter looking finish to the paint and a darker tone. The final results really blew me away along with my dad when he came out to see it.



*Price*

The 8oz (236ml) tub of Vantage wax I have here can be picked up from Britemax-Direct (http://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/britemax-vantage-carnauba-wax-236ml-8oz-c2x18170897) for only £39.99, a steal in my opinion.

*Would I use it again?*

Both products, Black Max and Vantage individually are superb but used in a combination like here, the results are truly breath taking. I would 100% use either of these products again but urge anyone considering either to just bite the bullet and buy both because as a combo they are incredible.

*Conclusion*

Vantage comes in an larger than average pot, is reasonably priced, smells good, it's a breeze to both apply and remove, leaves a terrific finish that offers 4 months of durability. I cannot really see a negative with Vantage and for any new detailers, this should be top of your list for a wax. More experienced guys will already know how good Vantage is I imagine.

And finally, no review of a wax would be complete without some beading shots!



I have seen some complaints on the beading with regards to Vantage but it looks pretty hydrophobic to me!






_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------

